# 66 dual master conversion



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm staying with the manual drum setup on my 66, but am considering upgrading to a dual reservoir master cylinder, and have a few questions. I see Ames sells kit # R129TZ that includes a prop valve, and InLine Tube sells kit# BLK103LMK that doesn't use a prop valve, so their lines go straight to the distribution block. Why would a prop valve be necessary on a car with manual drums front & rear? Also, I ordered new front brake lines, can I still use these if I go to a dual reservoir setup?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames R129TZ is for Disc/Drum

Buy their R129TX. Four wheel Disc or Drum
Add the R180GU for the correct lines

If you bought lines for a 66, I don't believe they'll fit the conversion setup


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

does the prop valve have an adjustment knob?i will be interested in the replies on this myself.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

ponchonlefty said:


> does the prop valve have an adjustment knob?i will be interested in the replies on this myself.





O52 said:


> Ames R129TZ is for Disc/Drum
> 
> Buy their R129TX. Four wheel Disc or Drum
> Add the R180GU for the correct lines
> ...


I was off a line, I meant to type R129TX, I think that's for 4 wheel drum or 4 wheel disc, still shows a prop valve though.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thats a distribution block for 67 - 69. I think in 70 or 71 they combined the prop valve and distribution block together


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Come to think about it, It must have been 71. My 70 SS El Camino had the prop valve, distribution block and a residual pressure valve above the rear axle


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Ames thought I'd have to make or buy new lines, but I'm going to call Inline today and hopefully find out what I need. Thanks!


O52 said:


> Come to think about it, It must have been 71. My 70 SS El Camino had the prop valve, distribution block and a residual pressure valve above the rear axle


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, I think it's settled now. I called Ames again and they said their drum brake non power MC conversion was built by The Right Stuff and used the included prop valve with manual drum brakes, and I'd also need to buy the correct 5 hole distribution block that mounts on the frame. I also contacted an Inline Tube distributor about whether a prop valve was needed for their manual drum conversion and they said : 

*New message from: motorcitymusclecar (228,969)*
*if you are running 4 wheel drum all you need is a distribution block like seen here. you only need a hold off or prop valve for disc brakes. *
Note: This part is incompatible with manual transmission vehicles.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

If you do get/bend new hard lines you may want to consider relocating the stock distribution block down by the driver side engine frame rail so that it is farther away from the exhaust. Before I redid my brakes that block was about 1/4" away from my header primaries...kinda scary.


----------

